# Village garage sales and the puppies



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I am so proud of Ted and Isabella. Today we went walking around our village shopping at garage sales (so American). The puppies, which are now 5 months old, were well behaved. A variety of ages of people visited with the pups. The pups were praised for good behavior from many people, as they were told how good looking they are. 

My husband found a motorcycle he wanted, so while he looked it over and started it up, the pups and I sat on the lawn watching. Oh what good babies we have.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwwww, you must be so proud of them! Sounds like you have some good socializing going on there with those two little puppers.

Bet there both just beautiful golden babies.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

You should be very proud. Do they often walk in this area? Wow, even the motorcycle starting up! (Did you buy it?) It always makes you feel so good when someone else praises your dogs.

We had a similar thing happen the other day. Tabitha sometimes goes to daycare which houses the rescue where she was adopted. We didn't know there wasn't daycare that day, only staff dogs. They said but since it was Tabitha and she was so good she could stay and play. When we picked her up we watched first as she loved on the staff and was good and didn't jump. When we went in one of the girls said we had done an amazing job with her. She said she was so wild when she was in the rescue. She was so surprised!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's terrific. You must be socializing them very well for them to be that calm.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! Tell me how you get them that calm? Phoebe is 5 and a half months old, doing lots better but still wants to jump on people sometimes. I am up for suggestions?!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

To answer the first question. Yes we bought the motorcycle. 1995 Honda1100 Shadow, V Twin, 7000 miles on it. It was a winner all the way. The pups were great with the noise. When we mow the lawn in their area, I sit with them while hubby mows. They sit close, but the noise does not seem to bother them.

The second question as to how come they are so calm. First, their parents are very calm, that is one reason we chose this litter. Second, they don't jump because we always have them in a sit first, then the people come to them. If they try to jump, we say "NO", then gently pull them back into a sit. For us, this works.


\


----------

